# Leisure Batteries under seat



## Tidydavies (Apr 25, 2010)

Before I attempt it - has anyone managed to get 2 leisure batteries under either the drivers or the passenger seat of 2005 Fiat Ducato (CI Carioca). :?:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got 2 x 85ah under my passenger's seat - 2003 Fiat base CI riviera. It's got a fixed seat not swivelling maybe you have the same configuration. Tight squeeze mind and I had to make a very slight mod with a couple of cable ties to allow the seat to slide cleanly


----------



## Tidydavies (Apr 25, 2010)

There's one under the passenger seat already which swivels. Was hoping if I take out the Battery tray I may be able to squeeze 2 in there. It sits central under the seat.

There is hope


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

Always be mindful of requirements re. informing insurer.


----------

